# I am very dissapointed in a natural setup



## redturk (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought that I had found the answer to my algae problems.I did the following
1. bought miracle grow potting soil because Diane Walsted said she had good plant growth
2. added 1.5 inches of gravel
3. My tank is a 55 gallon and I have AH hobbist 2X55 lighting 
4. I had lights on 14 hours a day ala Walsted advice
5. purchased a large bunch of corkscrew val and hydrophilia 
6. My fish load is two adult discus and 5 cardinals and 3 cory's
7. Added activated carbon in the filter
8.Did two water changes
= a tank with green walls,algae growing on the gravel and on the plants.
Its enought to make you cry
I'm venting
Redturk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would imagine the Miracle Gro potting soil was a bad choice. It likely contains fertilizers that are leaching into the water column. 

Even so, give it some time. In a few weeks things should settle down a bit.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree.
I think one of the major issues not talked about is the sudden algae outbreak on new tanks.
The 2.5gallon had it but eventually the algae started to die.
The biggest reason for the algae is just the sudden release of Iron to the water column. Even with simple topsoil that I use (the type you need to fertilize if you want to put in potted plants), caused problems on both tanks.
I use cool white bulbs (4200K) for my big tank.
For the carbon, change it regularly. I wouldn't replace the filter, I would just take the carbon out, rinse it and add new carbon (a lot cheaper that way).
You can check my links below. The 20g-long talkes about algae.

P.S. Also add lots of fast growers and surface dwellers (emergent) fast growers. I use duckweed, others like water lettuce etc.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I really haven't had huge algae problems in most of my 8 NPTs (all set up with topsoil). Mainly hair algae on the sunny side which isn't a big problem. Green water in another which cleared up just fine with a UV. and a massive brown algae take over in another (I think because the yellow labs ate all the ramshorn snails). I'm fighting that one with a good cleaning and a dose of peroxide and lots of fast growing floating plants and I think I'm winning. Don't give up. they can be really great low maintenence tanks once they're situated. 

I'd recommend a good partial water change/cleaning, removing as much algae as you can. dose with 1 ml peroxide per gallon in a high flow area. add a bunch of fast growing floating plants (eg. duckweed, frogbit, najas grass, hornwort, anacharis, etc) and be patient.

How much of the substrate is currently covered with rooted plants?
Are you seeing much bubbling from the substrate?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

redturk said:


> 3. My tank is a 55 gallon and I have AH hobbist 2X55 lighting


I would remove one of the bulbs.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

also cut your light to 8-10hrs.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

1) please reference a post where Walstad said that - my reading of her book tells me to use very plain soil (in fact, I looked for a long time before finding soil that did not have any plant food added over the weekend).

4) I agree - cut lighting somewhat

5) You need some more *really* fast growing plants, the more , the better. In addition to Hygro, try Duckweed, Wisteria, Frogbit, Guppy grass... stuff like that.

6) Otos>>>>>Cories for algae cleanup.

7&8) Pull the carbon, keep up w/ frequent, large water changes. It will (probably) settle down once the bulk of the "miracle Grow" additives ahve been removed.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

What did the miracle bag you bought say? If it says miracle grow potting mix, thats really bad. If it says garden soil, then that may not be AS bad. Most of their soils contain controlled release fertilizers that will likely release LOTS of ammonium that WILL cause algae problems. These slow release ferts will last 3 months under normal conditions (normal....meaning in a garden). In an aquarium that could mean faster or slower. Mircacle-Gro organic choice garden soil is about the only product they sell that doesn't have any ferts in it. If you applied one that has the slow release ferts, I would consider replacing it with something else. Just my opinion. Miracle-gro is for garden plants, not aquatic plants. http://www.miraclegro.com/index.cfm/event/ProductGuide.category/category//Categories/Products/Soils


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe you read the article about potting plants that were put in a tank. I understand that the Miracle Grow with fertilizer soil was a small quantity in an established tank, inside a small pot, not for a substrate. The book says not to use products with fertilizers-just plain soil without any chemicals- from your yard or from a bag, as long as it doesn't have pearlite or not-natural additives. Take a deep breath. If you don't want to give up on it, check out the book (Ecology of the Planted Aquarium: A Practical Manual and Scientific Treatise for the Home Aquarist) before starting over. First it tells you how the natural tank works, then it tells exactly how to set one up. I also tried to start from what I read here and on the web. I just now read the book myself. I wish I'd had it before I began. It would've been easier and saved me a few mistakes. Good luck!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Diana also says to aerate the soil before putting it in the aquarium. This releases much of the ammonia from the soil so it is not released in the aquarium. Miracle grow soil would be very high in ammonium and nitrate.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't miracle grow add ferts to all their products?
The Nitrogen that they use is Urea & chicken poop. Ummm.. not healthy for fish and causes algae.


----------



## redturk (Apr 17, 2006)

go to post on 2/24/04. It is back at the beginning of el natural.It mentions miracle grow potting soil
red turk


----------



## redturk (Apr 17, 2006)

correction
go to the last page #70 then foward to #69.Look at low cost substrate advice and you will see the post about miracle grow
thanks for all the responses.
red turk


----------



## redturk (Apr 17, 2006)

When I am wrong I say I'am wrong to quote jerry orbach in Dirty Dancing.
After two water changes I noticed growth in my plants. I have never seen that before with my sand subtrate.The tank looks great and the plants are growing and growing. 
I had algae on the glass which Tom Barr calls dust algae. The consensus was to let it go through its life cycle and then it would die. This never happened before. Now with my pottng soil and gravel it went from green to brown and then fell off the glass and it has not returned.
So in conclusion,follow the Walsted method,KISS,forget about additives,CO2 and other additives. Just follow her instructions and you will be amazed.
Red Turk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update Red Turk. I'm glad to hear your patience payed off for you.


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out. Maybe some pictures to see the progress?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i couldnt help but laugh about this post....poor mrs.walstad getting blamed!!! just kidding but it was funny!!!!i must say you sound happier and calmer!!! im glad it worked out for you i would love to see the tank now and how good its doing!!!!:bathbaby:have a good one


----------

